# The bite is picking up @ Piedmont



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Last weekend the water temps were in the lower 60's, this weekend 66-68. Water is fairly clear.
The crappie are moving up and hungry! Bass fishing a little slow yet. With next weeks cooler weather, will have to see how it effects the progress.
Tight lines out there, all!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Any more reports?? Temps? Bass mostly


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

4Bass, thanks for the report. I have been thinking what's up with the Crappie. While I've had a couple good day's it still seems slow for the most part. 3-4 spots that normally product well and big Crappie have never turned on yet. Still time left to catch a nice mess for sure.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Great, gonna hit her next Tuesday!!!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

First week in May with all the cold weather and rain put a BIG dent in the spawn and moved the crappie out a bit. I hit another lake and caught some fish but for being day of full moon, I thought the fishing was pretty slow. Hope to visit Piedmont Sunday, I will aggressively fish for multiple species. Looks like a warming trend is coming and with that maybe the bite will turn on.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

fished piedmont today, 5/13. from marina to dam. 2 smallmouth 12",6 saugeye 14". just could not get on them.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be headed the other way. I normally hit Essex Bay, and then head on past the camp on the point and fish both sides of the lake from there back.
Looking good for tomorrow .


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I was true to my promise and made it to Piedmont yesterday morning.
Beautiful day to be on the water. First cast with a 2" chartreuse twister tail tipped with a minnow produced a feisty jumping 14" small mouth. A few casts later I felt a little tap and set the hook into a 30" Saugeye. Didn't know at first but by the bite I was pretty sure what it was, he started stripping line so I set the drag a little and when I got him to the boat he made a final run under the boat and spit the hook. One big beautiful fish even though I never got him in the boat.
After that I caught 6 crappies until the wind came up around noon.
All fish were caught on the twister tail/minnow combo, and all were within 50 foot of the shoreline.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report Specwar!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I marked a lot of fish suspended at 7-9 foot in 13 foot of water.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

fished Piedmont this morning with the 3wt caught 2 smallies 4 keeper eyes 9 slabs scads of white bass and 19 gills fun morning


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> fished Piedmont this morning with the 3wt caught 2 smallies 4 keeper eyes 9 slabs scads of white bass and 19 gills fun morning


Sounds like a ball!!!! Man I miss fishing that lake


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sounds like a ball!!!! Man I miss fishing that lake


you always have a open invite with me dude ! you want to chase gills with a flyrod or night time saugeyes and muskies in the fall say when ! heck we will hire a camera crew and make you famous lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Only if


Tinknocker1 said:


> you always have a open invite with me dude ! you want to chase gills with a flyrod or night time saugeyes and muskies in the fall say when ! heck we will hire a camera crew and make you famous lol


Only if we get to eat the Muskie ....
Haha it's a date.... Will have to go this fall for sure!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Only if
> 
> Only if we get to eat the Muskie ....
> Haha it's a date.... Will have to go this fall for sure!!!


shore lunch at the cabin muskies and Corona's and some sweet tater pie in the dutch oven !


----------

